# صلاة البابا كيرلس شفيع الطلبة قبل الامتحانات



## max mike (17 مايو 2008)

+ بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين +

صلاة البابا كيرلس شفيع الطلبة قبل الامتحانات 






سيدي يسوع المسيح ..أشكرك لأنك علمتنى ان ألتجئ أليك وقت الشدائد و قلت لى

 ( دعنى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى ) 

.. فها انا يارب اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة و فهم حتى يسهل على الامتحان و أعطنى قدرة على

 فهم الأسئلة  و ذكرنى بما حفظته و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر هذه التجربة بسلام و امنحنى سلاماً

 عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الذى أكون فيه بلجنة الأمتحان .

 ربى يسوع أتوسل ايك ان تعطينى نعمة فى أعين المدرسين وحنن قلوبهم فى تصحيح أوراقى .

يارب أنا خاطئ و لم أرضيك و لم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة .. ولكن أسألك ان لا تعطينى

كشروري وفساد قلبى .. بل بعطفك و حنانك  يارب قلت ( أسألوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم ) .. 

فـها أنـــــا يارب منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع أليك فلا ترفض صلاتي

لأنك قلت ( من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً )

وأستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك إلى الأبد أمين.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة البابا كيرلس شفيع الطلبة قبل الامتحانات*

أميــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا يا مايكل على الصلاة الرائعة دى 

وشفاعة البابا كيرلس معانا كلنا ​


----------

